# Compte Ichat Gratuit, Possible?



## david.g (28 Août 2006)

bonjour,

je voudrais savoir si il est possible de créer un compte ichat sans passer par ".mac"? en d'autre terme un compte gratuit!!^^

moi j'ai déjà le mien en ".mac", et ce new compte serait pour ma copine, qui possède un imac G5 new generation...
car je pars pendant plusieurs mois à l'étranger, et je voudrais lui parler sur ichat avec la web cam..

merci d'avance

david


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Août 2006)

Oui, avec un pseudo AIM.


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Août 2006)

.Mac est gratuit pendant les 2 premiers mois, et tu gardes ensuite ton compte iChat 
sinon tu peux utiliser iChat avec un AIM (c'est &#233;galement gratuit  )










Edith vient de me dire : Toasted !


----------



## david.g (28 Août 2006)

merci pour les renseignements!!!!

je croyais que AIM fonctionnait seulement sur PC :rose:

david


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Août 2006)

Pas besoin de t&#233;l&#233;charger AIM, il suffit juste d'ouvrir un compte ici :modo:


----------



## Vicbus (28 Août 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> .Mac est gratuit pendant les 2 premiers mois, et tu gardes ensuite ton compte iChat
> sinon tu peux utiliser iChat avec un AIM (c'est également gratuit  )



? Je viens de créer un compte d'essai .mac, et si je t'ai bien compris, je pourrai garder mon pseudo et l'employer avec iChat ? Avec Mail aussi, mon @mac.com restera ?


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2006)

Non seulement avec iChat, pas avec Mail

mais bon si tu veux un compte GMail (gratuit, 2,7Go d'espace, avec anti-spam, recherche int&#233;gr&#233;, et acc&#232;s POP) envoie moi un MP pour que je te passe une invit'


----------



## Vicbus (29 Août 2006)

j'ai déja un compte GMail que j'utilise actuellement avec MSN car tous mes contacts ont Msn Avec ce compte je ne sais pas parler a mes contacts MSN via iChat n'est ce pas ?


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2006)

Un compte Gmail avec MSN ? :hein:  Tu ne voudrais pas parler d'un compte hotmail ?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

Gmail   -->  Gmail Tchat

Hotmail  -->  Msn

Aol/AIM/Mac  --> Ichat


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2006)

Les comptes Gmail marchent tres bien sur MSN.


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Les comptes Gmail marchent tres bien sur MSN.


 
C'est nouveau ca alors ?


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Août 2006)

tweek a dit:
			
		

> Les comptes Gmail marchent tres bien sur MSN.


  depuis quand ?  :mouais:


----------



## Vicbus (29 Août 2006)

N'importe quelle adresse e-mail valide peut-&#234;tre utilis&#233;e avec MSN Messenger, aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC. Tu vas sur une page Microsoft pour utiliser MSN et qqe part il te demande " Possedez-vous d&#233;j&#224; une adresse electronique ou souhaitez vous en cr&#233;er une  ? " la tu met ton adresse ( gmail par ex. ) ils t'envoient un email de confirmation sur laquelle tu cliques sur le lien d'activation et hop! magie !



			
				Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Gmail   -->  Gmail Tchat
> 
> Hotmail  -->  Msn
> 
> Aol/AIM/Mac  --> Ichat



+ Toutes les adresses --> MSN !


----------



## Arlequin (29 Août 2006)

Vicbus a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quelle adresse e-mail valide peut-être utilisée avec MSN Messenger, aussi bien sur Mac que sur PC. Tu vas sur une page Microsoft pour utiliser MSN et qqe part il te demande " Possedez-vous déjà une adresse electronique ou souhaitez vous en créer une ? " la tu met ton adresse ( gmail par ex. ) ils t'envoient un email de confirmation sur laquelle tu cliques sur le lien d'activation et hop! magie !
> 
> 
> 
> + Toutes les adresses --> MSN !


 
exact et ça se passe par là


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2006)

J'ai des potes qui sont sous Gmail et ca marche tres bien sur Adium pour les contacts MSN, et sur MSN PC.


----------



## davyok3 (30 Août 2006)

Adium, d'accord avec tous type (pas mal en tous cas) de comptes différents, mais à quand le son, et je ne parle même pas de vidéo !


----------



## yablog (30 Août 2006)

Excusez moi, mais peut être que je vais vous faire répeter.. mais est ce qu'il possible d'avoir un compte iChat sur .mac pour utiliser uniquement iChat comme IM sans les autres services .Mac ?

Est ce que lorsque l'on utilise ichat (sans ouvrir de compte AIM), peut on utiliser son pseudo gratuitement après les 2 mois de Gratuité ?

Merci de répondre si vous avez compris la question et êtes en état de générosité extrême !


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Août 2006)

yablog a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi, mais peut être que je vais vous faire répeter.. mais est ce qu'il possible d'avoir un compte iChat sur .mac pour utiliser uniquement iChat comme IM sans les autres services .Mac ?
> 
> Est ce que lorsque l'on utilise ichat (sans ouvrir de compte AIM), peut on utiliser son pseudo gratuitement après les 2 mois de Gratuité ?
> 
> Merci de répondre si vous avez compris la question et êtes en état de générosité extrême !


Oui, et oui


----------



## pascalformac (30 Août 2006)

faudra m'expliquer l'int&#233;ret d'ouvrir un compte. mac uniquement pour ichat
alors que Aim est tout aussi gratuit


----------



## davyok3 (30 Août 2006)

en effet, si tu as déjà créer le compte d'essai de 2 mois gratuit pour .mac,et que tu as épuisé ces 60 jours, celui-ci existe toujours, mais, uniquement pour utiliser iChat (sans les "fameuses" autres fonctions. 
essayes, tu verras bien ! 

sinon, le seul moyen d'utiliser iChat, c'est un pseudo chez AIM, sans charger ce dernier et entièrement gratuit. 

une question à mon tour, qu'utilisez-vous comme cam avec iChat ?


----------



## tweek (31 Août 2006)

mon camescope


----------



## david.g (31 Août 2006)

isight...


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

Une logitech USB
si si ca marche


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

davyok3 a dit:
			
		

> en effet, si tu as d&#233;j&#224; cr&#233;er le compte d'essai de 2 mois gratuit pour .mac,et que tu as &#233;puis&#233; ces 60 jours, celui-ci existe toujours, mais, uniquement pour utiliser iChat (sans les "fameuses" autres fonctions.
> essayes, tu verras bien !



Bonjoir

tu es sur ? dans ce cas je ferai bien une tentative
il me restera au moins ichat si je ne renouvelle pas 
(d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire le resau via mac est bien meilleur pour la visio que AIM)


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjoir
> 
> tu es sur ? dans ce cas je ferai bien une tentative
> il me restera au moins ichat si je ne renouvelle pas
> (d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire le resau via mac est bien meilleur pour la visio que AIM)


 
bonSour  

1) oui, c'est sûr  
2) aim sur pc vers ichat sur mac nettement moins bon que ichat vers ichat, effectivement

à +


----------



## davyok3 (31 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonjoir
> 
> tu es sur ? dans ce cas je ferai bien une tentative
> il me restera au moins ichat si je ne renouvelle pas
> (d'apres ce que j'ai pu lire le resau via mac est bien meilleur pour la visio que AIM)


les quelques contacts mac.com que j'ai n'ont jamais valider leur abonnement et je suis en ligne avec eux quotidiennement


----------



## davyok3 (31 Août 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Une logitech USB
> si si ca marche


j'ai justement une logitech usb qui est reconnue par iChat, mais écran noir, et pas de son ! 
de plus, ne voulant pas de microsoft dans ma machine, comment chatter *audiovisuel* sur mac avec des contacts ni aim,  ni.mac ? 

sujet évoqué aussi dans la partie matériel/périphériques


----------



## Arlequin (31 Août 2006)

davyok3 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai justement une logitech usb qui est reconnue par iChat, mais écran noir, et pas de son !
> de plus, ne voulant pas de microsoft dans ma machine, comment chatter *audiovisuel* sur mac avec des contacts ni aim, ni.mac ?
> 
> sujet évoqué aussi dans la partie matériel/périphériques


 
par skype.... quand la bêta mac sera stabilisée !


----------



## FloMac (31 Août 2006)

davyok3 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai justement une logitech usb qui est reconnue par iChat, mais écran noir, et pas de son !
> de plus, ne voulant pas de microsoft dans ma machine, comment chatter *audiovisuel* sur mac avec des contacts ni aim,  ni.mac ?
> 
> sujet évoqué aussi dans la partie matériel/périphériques


avec ichatusbcam je suppose
dans ce cas il faut jeter le fichier "com.ecamm.ichatusbcam.plist"
et relancer iChat


----------



## Le_Moine (17 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 
a peine arrivé et déja une question. :rose: 
Je viens d'arriver dans le monde du Mac, j'ai ouvert un compte .Mac d'essai. 
Cependant, j'ai déja un E-mail, une Galerie Web, et une solution de Backup par d'autres services, comme je n'ai qu'un mac a la maison donc je ne vois pas trop l'interet d'un abonnement .MAC a 100

Sauf pour iChat. 

J'ai cru comprendre que je pourrais garder mon compte meme si je renouvelle pas mon abonnement, la question est donc la suivante. 

Si je renouvelle pas .mac est ce que je garderais ichat AVEC les options de Videos HD, Partage de bureau, Partage de document ... ( que j'ai sous Léopard) ? Sinon, il me reste quoi ?

Merci


----------



## tweek (18 Novembre 2007)

Le_Moine a dit:


> Bonjour,
> a peine arrivé et déja une question. :rose:
> Je viens d'arriver dans le monde du Mac, j'ai ouvert un compte .Mac d'essai.
> Cependant, j'ai déja un E-mail, une Galerie Web, et une solution de Backup par d'autres services, comme je n'ai qu'un mac a la maison donc je ne vois pas trop l'interet d'un abonnement .MAC a 100
> ...



Si tu ne renouvelles pas ton comptes .Mac, Tout va expirer excepté la messagerie instantanée sur iChat


----------



## pascalformac (18 Novembre 2007)

et un d&#233;tail 
Une fois la p&#233;riode d'essai termin&#233;e toutes les donn&#233;es en ligne sont...&#233;cras&#233;es

penser &#224; sauvegarder ( genre vers J-2 ,J-3)

seul restera l'identifiant pour tchatt

( et des identifiants pour tchatt tu peux t'en cr&#233;er des dizaines ...ailleurs, AIM, MSN, gmail et autres)


----------

